# livery suggestions between ivybridge and yelverton please



## Mammoth (18 October 2013)

(also in regional) 
Hi I'm new to Devon. I'm looking for diy/assisted diy or part livery anywhere between ivybridge and yelverton area for one gelding. Must have off good off road hacking and good all year turnout. Don't need a school as happy hackers only would prefer a smaller yard,

thanks for any suggestions


----------



## Pie's mum (18 October 2013)

Welcome to the area! It's lovely down here. I'm afraid I can't suggest a yard as all those I know of are full, however have you discovered Serpells? (Agricultural stuff and horsey shop). I think Tom Wilcocks in Plympton is still going too - another horsy shop.  Might be worth popping in an having a look on their notice boards - and asking the staff too. Good luck!


----------



## w1bbler (18 October 2013)

Welcome to the best part of the UK. Again no specific yard suggestion, but theres a horsy shop at yelverton called pet & pony. Owner seems to know everyone in the area so she'd be good to have a chat to.


----------



## Mammoth (18 October 2013)

thanks, It feels like I'm looking for the impossible but hopefully something will come up soon.


----------



## claribella (18 October 2013)

Hi welcome to the area!! Serpells in plympton do livery. They have a small school and lots of grass. Crossways in yelverton do livery. Very big and have a school. Swainstone in plympton. Im not sure of facilities or whether any of these have availability but worth a ring. There is a lady in walkhampton which is nr yelverton who runs a place called tiger tors. She has great facilities ie round pen arena sized school. She sometimes does livery. Shes called sue Langley. You can find her on fb. There is a place in tamerton foliot up the road from asda but Im unsure of what they offer or even what they are called but you could leave a note on the gate. Thsts what I did when I moved a year ago. Theres biggen hill in ernesettle near st budeaux church. They oftren have horses either side of the road but I think  its just fields with field shelters. If you are on facebook then there are some local groups which are specifically for livery so might be owrht looking for them. I think they are called something like livery in Plymouth. Im part of it but cant quite remember the name. Hope you get something


----------



## scewal (18 October 2013)

Hi, i think i may have spoken to you via PM before?
I think Crossways are full. There is Higher Bughill farm which have liveries, and could see if my friend has any spaces on her farm near Tamerton Foliot?


----------



## Mammoth (18 October 2013)

thanks claribella will look into those, scewal thanks crossways are full. Tamerton foliot  i think is a bit to close to plymouth but thanks for the thought.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (18 October 2013)

There's a livery yard in Clearbrook too, but I don't know the name,,, worth a Google.


----------



## Thezoosmum (8 April 2014)

Hi did you find anywhere? I am moving to Plympton and looking for the same thing as you for 2 geldings.


----------



## Piglet (9 April 2014)

Again look on livery/land/grazing Plymouth for yards, Crossways are smart but very limited winter turnout, depending on where you are living, I think there are some nice yards at Cornwood and Ivybridge way,


----------

